# HCC cross county ski event



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 6, 2007)

*HIGH COUNTRY CLUB CROSS COUNTRY SKI EVENT*

*High Country Club is hosting a Cross Country Ski Event in Winter Park!*
                             If you've ever wanted to learn to cross-country ski or maybe just fine-tune your skills, this is the event for you!  Dave Jarrett, two-time Olympian and current coach of the US Ski Team, will be teaching this for-members-only clinic.


*Date:*  Saturday, February 9th, 2008
*Location:*  Devil’s Thumb Ranch, Winter Park Colorado
*Cost:*  $165 per person, including trail fee
*RSVP Date:*  Friday, January 11th, 2008
                             This event is open to all age levels and abilities.


*Schedule of Event:*

*9:00 AM:*

Check in at Devil’s Thumb Ranch
Ski Fitting & Quick Explanation of Technique & Ski-Waxing
 *9:30 AM:*

Ski & Instruction
 *11:30 AM to 1:00 PM:*

 Lunch at the Ranch House Restaurant *
A Short Video on the US Nordic Combined Team
 *1:00 PM to 3:00 PM:*

Ski & Instruction
* The Ranch house specializes in organic dishes made from scratch. You will be able to order from their menu. Lunch not included in price.
                             Devil’s Thumb Ranch has a ski rental shop on-site for your rental needs.  Equipment rental costs about $20 per day and includes boots, skis & poles.

*PLEASE NOTE.  There must be at least 10 participants signed up for this class by Friday, January 11th*, or the event will be cancelled.
                             Please reply back to this email if you are interested or contact your Member Services Representative at 866-991-2301.  When confirming your interest, please specify if you are more interested in the classic or skate style skiing.
*Don’t miss out on this once in a lifetime opportunity to learn from the best!   *


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 7, 2007)

When will HCC come up with events like this for the 'on the beach' locations on the East Coast?   Oops.  They don't have any.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 7, 2007)

Outer Banks


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 7, 2007)

Did we forget about

Hilton Head, SC
Rosemary Beach, Florida


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 7, 2007)

Is OuterBanks open for biz? 

HH isn't 'on the beach' is it?


----------



## Tedpilot (Dec 7, 2007)

OBX is not open yet...hopefully soon!  HH is not on the beach but close.

HCC has not had hardly any events like this that I am aware of.  I hope that they increase in the future though.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 8, 2007)

The map seems to indicate this Rosemary Beach unit is not on the beach.  doesn't even look close!  Actually ... why in the world would HCC buy in that area at all when there are so many more popular locations right on the beaches in Marco, South Beach, Lauderdale, etc.  This one is way out of the way and far from the 'action'.  For a small 2 bdrm it doesn't appeal to me at all.   Bill ... is there a Hooter's there?  

http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Rosemary_Beach.asp?mp=1

HH does look nice but I wonder how close 'close to the beach' is?




Steamboat Bill said:


> Did we forget about
> 
> Hilton Head, SC
> Rosemary Beach, Florida


----------



## vineyarder (Dec 8, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> The map seems to indicate this Rosemary Beach unit is not on the beach.  doesn't even look close!  Actually ... why in the world would HCC buy in that area at all when there are so many more popular locations right on the beaches in Marco, South Beach, Lauderdale, etc.  This one is way out of the way and far from the 'action'.  For a small 2 bdrm it doesn't appeal to me at all.



That was my reaction as well when both PE and HCC acquired properties in Rosemary Beach, but the properties and destination have received rave reviews from members of both clubs... and a friend that lives in Napa loves it so much that he just bought a vacation home there as well.  Guess I'll have to check it out sometime...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 8, 2007)

The panhandle of Florida (the Emerald coast) is an awesome location for beachgoers and vacations. I have been there several times. The sand is a crisp white powder that actually “squeaks” as you walk on it. The water is warm and the small communities that dot the areas are quaint.

  This area includes Fort Walton Beach and Santa Rosa Counties. This area redefines the word relaxing.

  The most famous location is Seaside, where the Jim Carry - The Truman Show movie was filmed. The prices of homes directly on the beach are in the multi-millions.

  There are several smaller less expensive communities a few miles up and down the road from Seaside that are equally nice including Water Color (PE has a home here), Rosemary Beach (HCC property location), Seacrest, and Grayton. 

  There are dozens of timeshares in the Destin area and one of my favorites is the Club Intrawest at Sandestin. I am no expert on all the timeshares in that area, but I have visited Sandestin and really liked the location. They have a free shuttle that takes you to the beach if you don’t want to walk. There is a fantastic shopping and restaurants within walking distance.

  Only the most expensive properties are actually located on an unobstructed beach location and they are extremely expensive. Most properties are a block or two from the beach. Most of the high-rises appear to be limited to the Destin area and the other areas have three story buildings or less. 

  A walk to the beach from any Florida panhandle Destination Club property would be about twice as long as a walk to the beach from the Marriott BeachPlace in Fort Lauderdale. The main difference is there is very little traffic in the panhandle.


----------

